# Hausautomation welche SPS, Visu und Verdrahtungsart?



## mapfromme (5 November 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte ein Haus automatisieren und hätte dazu ein paar Fragen...

Erst mal kurz zu mir: Ich bin SPS Programmierer und benutze eigentlich nur Siemens SPSen.
Vor 6 Jahren hab ich auch mal bisschen Beckhoff programmiert. Von Visu habe ich nur sehr wenig Ahnung.

Ich habe hier im Forum zwar schon ein paar interessante Themen gefunden, sind aber teilw. sehr alt oder beantworten nicht direkt meine Fragen.

1. Welche SPS würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Sollte günstig und gut sein.

2. Welche Visu empfehlt ihr? Sollte einfach sein, kostenlos, schick aussehen und mit Smartphone und Panel bedienbar sein.

3. Wie würdet ihr eine kostengünstige Verdrahtung der Schalter realisieren? Habe mir überlegt mit z.B. einem 10x0,14 zu Taster1 zu fahren, eine Ader auf Taster1 aufklemmen, 10-fach Lüsterklemme o.ä. beim Taster1 setzen und mit den restlichen 9 Adern zu Taster2. usw. Was haltet ihr davon? Bzw. wie macht man das im Normalfall? So kann ich eben "normale, günstige" Schalter verwenden und spare mir viel Verdrahtungsaufwand da ich nicht jeden Schalter seperat mit einem Kabel anfahren muss.


Danke schon mal.


----------



## GLT (5 November 2016)

mapfromme schrieb:


> Welche SPS würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


IdR nimmt man zuallererst das, mit dem man sich auch auskennt


mapfromme schrieb:


> Ich bin SPS Programmierer und benutze eigentlich nur Siemens SPSen.





mapfromme schrieb:


> Vor 6 Jahren hab ich auch mal bisschen Beckhoff programmiert.


CoDeSys kennst Du also.

Du könntest z.B. einen RPi mit CoDeSys-Lizenz nehmen u. per MODBUS deine IOs anbinden - VISU läuft dann über Web.



mapfromme schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr eine kostengünstige Verdrahtung der Schalter realisieren?  Habe mir überlegt mit z.B. einem 10x0,14 zu Taster1 zu fahren, eine  Ader auf Taster1 aufklemmen, 10-fach Lüsterklemme o.ä. beim Taster1  setzen und mit den restlichen 9 Adern zu Taster2. usw. Was haltet ihr  davon? Bzw. wie macht man das im Normalfall? So kann ich eben "normale,  günstige" Schalter verwenden und spare mir viel Verdrahtungsaufwand da  ich nicht jeden Schalter seperat mit einem Kabel anfahren muss.


Lüsterklemme?:shock:
10x0,14?
Das noch in Reihe?

Halt ich nichts davon!

Außerdem sparst Du keinerlei Verdrahtungsaufwand - im Gegenteil - Du sparst höchstens paar Meter Kabel.
Falls Du Kabelmeter einsparen möchtest (u. keine Sterne für die Taster/Sensoren) denk mal über eine Busanbindung derselben nach.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (5 November 2016)

Also ich kann nur für eine Busanbindung appellieren. Was ist, wenn du mal einen RTR brauchst und da aber nur so ein 10x0.14 liegt? Mit KNX kein Problem. Und der Preis ist mMn nicht mehr das große Problem. Was kostet denn ein Sensor und wie viele braucht man denn Überhaupt noch, wenn man Konsequent auf Automation geht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2016)

Lüsterklemmen für ein 10x0,14 ist schlichtweg Schrott.
Da Kupfer weich ist, passt es sich mit der Zeit der Lüsterklemme an und du bekommst Kontaktprobleme.
Von Wago gibt es auch für solche kleinen Querschnitte passende Klemmen.
In normale Schalterdosen bringst du das Ganze auch nicht unter. Also entweder extratiefe Dosen oder eine Dose mehr als Klemmraum vorsehen.

Ich hab bei mir Gira Tastsensor2 24V LINK verbaut
Müsst ich es nochmal machen, dann würde ich allerdings auch KNX nehmen.
Man spart letztlich kaum was, hat aber deutlich mehr Arbeit

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mapfromme (6 November 2016)

Danke mal für die antworten.
Ich denke ich hab mich bei manchen Sachen etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Also nochmal:
Ja ich benutze eigentlich nur siemens, kann aber auch Codesys programmieren. An dem soll es nicht scheitern keine siemens sps zu nehmen. Nicht falsch verstehen, es darf gerne siemens sein aber meine Erfahrungen zeigen dass siemens vom preis her nicht mit halten kann. Oder täusche ich mich da?

RPi hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...
Aber wie würde ich dann die Visu machen? Ist da was von Codesys mit dabei? Und was tun wenn nach x Jahren doch noch ein Taster dazu soll und ich das dann mit EnOcean machen will? Kann der RPi das?

Das mit 10x0,14 und Lüsterklemme ist natürlich schrott. Mir ging es hauptsächlich um dir Art die einzelnen Taster an zu fahren. Sagen wir mal ich habe eine Wohnküche mit 9 Tastern, dann leg ich von meinem Verteiler ein 10x0,5 Kabel in die Wohnküche und fahre dann jeden Taster damit an. Zur weiter schleifung kann ich z.b. die erwähnten klemmen von Wago nehmen. 
Dann hab ich anstatt 9 nur 1 Kabel in meinem Verteiler und muss nicht 9 mal jeden Taster Einzel anfahren. Das hört sich doch besser an oder nicht?

Zum Thema KNX ist kaum teurer als ein normaler schalter: hab mal geschaut und ein KNX für 35€ gefunden. Ein normaler schalter kostet ca. 6€ wenn man das hoch rechnet auf 30 schalter in nem Haus kommt man doch auf nen großen unterschied. Warum meint ihr dass das auf das gleiche raus kommt? Vergesse ich was?


----------



## ducati (6 November 2016)

OT: die Frage war hier zwar eigentlich WELCHE SPS, aber hier im Forum gibts einige kritische Beitraege zum Thema ob überhaupt ne SPS im Haus das richtige ist und wieviel Automatisierung im Haus überhaupt Sinn macht. Falls Du es noch nicht getan hast, solltest Du darüber auch nachdenken 
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2016)

mapfromme schrieb:


> Zum Thema KNX ist kaum teurer als ein normaler schalter: hab mal geschaut und ein KNX für 35€ gefunden. Ein normaler schalter kostet ca. 6€ wenn man das hoch rechnet auf 30 schalter in nem Haus kommt man doch auf nen großen unterschied. Warum meint ihr dass das auf das gleiche raus kommt? Vergesse ich was?



Du hast was vergessen:

Für jeden Schalter brauchst du einen digitalen Eingang
Mit jeder Eingangskarte wird die SPS breiter. Somit brauchst du einen größeren Verteilerschrank
Du musst von jedem Schalter zur SPS verkabeln.
Damit brauchst du mehr Kupfer. Und Kupfer ist gleich Geld

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SPS-freak1 (6 November 2016)

Wenn ich eine Steuerung nehmen würde, würde ich immer eine Wago oder Beckhoff Steuerung nehmen. Die Geräte haben alle erdenklichen Schnittstellen inklusive Bibliotheken dafür. RPi ist für mich nur was zum basteln 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThorstenD2 (6 November 2016)

Natürlich ist die Codesys Steuerung super - aber so teuer ist die Siemens IM151-8 ja auch nicht


----------



## RPC-VK (6 November 2016)

mapfromme schrieb:


> RPi hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...
> Aber wie würde ich dann die Visu machen? Ist da was von Codesys mit dabei? Und was tun wenn nach x Jahren doch noch ein Taster dazu soll und ich das dann mit EnOcean machen will? Kann der RPi das?



Wenn auch ein RasPi in Frage kommt dann sieh dir mal FHEM an. Damit kannst unterschiedliche Protokolle verarbeiten, man muss nur das passende Gateway anschließen und kann Homematic, FS20, KNX oder auch EnOcean verwenden und noch einige mehr.

Es ist aber keine fertig Lösung etwas Anpassung und Bastelei ist dabei.

Infos dazu http://fhem.de/fhem_DE.html oder auch hier http://www.meintechblog.de/


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (6 November 2016)

Ducati hat oben etwas sehr passendes geschrieben. 
Ja ich bin ein Fan davon meine Rollos per Smartphone zu steuern. Licht von der Couch an und aus zu machen. 
Ich löse auch gerne mal ein Problem und entwickele Lösungen. 
Bei drei Hausbau Projekten die es nun betrifft habe ich auch viel gebastelt und gemacht. Mal mit einer Easy, mal Logo und auch Wago. 
Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert und es gibt auch immer jemanden der einem mal helfen kann. 
Aber warum bitte nicht die Hausautomatisierung mit einem passenden Produkt ?
Wo man zwar auch noch anpassen kann aber vieles von Haus aus schon funktioniert ?
Wie bindest du die Heizung ein ? Was machst du in fünf Jahren bei einem Defekt. Dann musst du wieder alles überlegen wie du das seiner Zeit gemacht hast. 
Ich will dir nicht davon abraten das mit einer SPS zu machen. Wago eignet sich hier hervorragend. 
Aber dann bau dir auf jeden Fall gute Rückfall Ebenen ein. Vor allem beim Licht. Also Relais oder so mit Manuel Beschallung. Glaub mir. Es gibt nicht schlimmeres wenn die SPS mal streikt oder verrückt spielt. 
Und meist passiert das dann wenn man nicht zuhause ist sondern nur die Frau oder die Kinder. 
Bei allen Objekten bin ich dazu übergegangen das ganze mit Homematic zu machen. Alles getauscht oder noch dabei. 
Es gibt fertige Apps für einfache Aufgaben. 
Für den Rest ein Raspi (oder ihn direkt statt. Er CCU) und du bindest wie oben schon geschrieben auch andere Systeme mit an. Kannst Siri nutzen und und und...
Aber will dich nicht von deiner Idee abbringen. Wie schon geschrieben je nachdem wie groß und aufwendig es werden soll Logo (musst du dir über die Visu Möglichkeit Gedanken machen) eine Siemens Steuerung (Kannst du ja mit umgehen.. kosten frage) oder eine Wago (Beckhof) da gibt es wirklich viele fertige Bausteine und nette Erweiterungen.


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2016)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Bei allen Objekten bin ich dazu übergegangen das ganze mit Homematic zu machen. Alles getauscht oder noch dabei.



Meine Einzelraumregelung läuft auch mit Homematic (Zusammen mit IPS).
Man muss sich nur klar sein, dass die normale Homematic jetzt durch Homematic-JP abgelöst werden soll.
Von daher würde ich mir sehr genau überlegen ein neues Haus bzw. eine neue Wohnung damit auszurüsten.

Schaut man sich auf dem Markt um, dann gibt es bei kabelgebundenen Systemen nur KNX und DALI als wirklichen Standard mit hoher Verbreitung.
Bei Funksystemen ist Enocean, Phillips HUE und Homematic verbreitet.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (6 November 2016)

Geht man stets vom worst-case aus (Frau,Kinder allein zu hause u. selber ....) dann dürfte man entweder nichts automatisieren oder man setzt auf KNX.

FHEM u. Konsorten sind Spielereien fürn Bastler - am Samstag abend einen Elektriker rufen, weil Mann im Krankenhaus u. Haus spinnt - da findet man leicht jemanden, der mit KNX umgehen kann, aber kaum jemand für den Spielkram.

Ebenso verhält es sich mit SPS (vlt. noch ein "rares" Modell) - da wird es dann auch gleich schwieriger.

Fall-back-Lösungen haben wir in 25Jahren Instabus/EIB/KNX noch nie benötigt, wenngleich die Aktoren auch von Hand bedient werden könnten.

Vergliche man eine SPS-Lösung (noch dazu mit Zusatzrelais/Handbedienung) nach Kanalpreisen mit KNX, geht letzterer mit Leichtigkeit in Führung.


----------



## Beckhaus (6 November 2016)

Ich hab einen Beckhoff Touch Panel PC im Wohnzimmer verbaut und eine BK9000 SPS im Schaltschrank. Die Visu ist in Twincat sehr einfach zu programmieren und bedienen.
Ich habe zu jedem Schalter einen 4x2x0.6 gelegt und brauche die freien Dräte für LED's z.B. für eine Nachtlicht bei den Kindern oder zur Anzeige der Stromversorgungen Temperaturmessung  usw.
Die SPS schaltet dann über Stromstosschalter die Lampen Rolladen, Steckdosen usw. das hat zum einen den Vrteil das nach einem Stromausfall alles anbleibt was an war und um gegekehrt.
Auserdem hat das mit dem Stromstossschaltern den Vorteil, das wenn die SPS mal streiken würde (bisher noch nie) oder das ich sterben würde und meine Frau die SPS rauschmeissen würde,
könnte man die Kabel der Schalter direkt auf die Stromstossschalter legen.


----------



## mapfromme (7 November 2016)

> OT: die Frage war hier zwar eigentlich WELCHE SPS, aber hier im Forum  gibts einige kritische Beitraege zum Thema ob überhaupt ne SPS im Haus  das richtige ist und wieviel Automatisierung im Haus überhaupt Sinn  macht. Falls Du es noch nicht getan hast, solltest Du darüber auch  nachdenken :wink:


Ja weiß ich bzw. kann ich mir denken. Reizt mich aber irgendwie 

Hab mir das ganze Thema RPi und fhem mal angeschaut... Kenne mich damit aber leider zu wenig aus. Und ein RPi ist für mich auch eher was zum basteln und ich trau dem Ding nicht wirklich 100%ige Verfügbarkeit zu. (Kann auch sein ich täusche mich da)

Dass eine SPS mal spinnt oder streikt hab ich jetzt nur sehr sehr selten gehört.

Wie habt ihr denn mit dem KNX System ohne SPS eine Visu gemacht? Welche Visu?



> Bei allen Objekten bin ich dazu übergegangen das ganze mit Homematic zu machen


Hab ich mir mal angeschaut. Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Da benötigt aber jeder Taster einen Nulleiter, dies ist ja bei EnOcean nicht der Fall und die Taster kosten ca. das selbe. Oder?
Wie hast du dann die Visu gemacht?



> Ich hab einen Beckhoff Touch Panel PC im Wohnzimmer verbaut und eine BK9000 SPS im Schaltschrank


Ich dachte eigentlich eine BK... ist keine eigene Steuerung sondern nur für I/Os?!



> Die SPS schaltet dann über Stromstosschalter die Lampen Rolladen,  Steckdosen usw. das hat zum einen den Vrteil das nach einem Stromausfall  alles anbleibt was an war und um gegekehrt.
> Auserdem hat das mit dem Stromstossschaltern den Vorteil, das wenn die  SPS mal streiken würde (bisher noch nie) oder das ich sterben würde und  meine Frau die SPS rauschmeissen würde,
> könnte man die Kabel der Schalter direkt auf die Stromstossschalter legen.


 Hört sich gut an.



> Vergliche man eine SPS-Lösung (noch dazu mit Zusatzrelais/Handbedienung)  nach Kanalpreisen mit KNX, geht letzterer mit Leichtigkeit in Führung.


Hier mal eine Zusammenstellung der kosten mit einer SPS Lösung: PS.: Ich will nicht alles Automatisieren. Gehen wir mal nur von Tastern und Lichtern aus. Und auch nur von einem großen Raum.
Annahme 17 Taster für 5 Lampen.

- 1x Beckhoff Steuerung ca. 500€ (da gibts bestimmt auch günstigere)
- 2x 16er Eingangsklemme je 84€ = 168€ http://www.tpautomation.de/shop/Aut...al-Eingangskl-24V-DC-3-0ms-Flachb::13744.html
- 1x 8er Ausgangsklemme = 55€ http://www.tpautomation.de/shop/Aut...Ausgangsklemme-24V-DC-0-5A-1-Leit::13784.html
- 17x Hager Taster je 5€ = 85€ http://www.ksh-technik.de/verteiler...utm_medium=preisvergleich&utm_campaign=google
- 100m 10x0,5 Kabel für die 17 Taster = 80€ http://www.elektroversand-schmidt.de/product_info.php?products_id=13189
- 5x Finder 24V/230V Stromstoßschalter je 16€ = 80€ http://www.elektroshop-rheine.de/Stromstossschalter-24V230V-/-16A-1-Schliesser-/-1-Oeffner-Serie20
- 100m 3x1,5 Kabel für die 5 Lampen = 32€ http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Mantelleitung-NYM-J-3x1-5-mm-100-m-grau/5042092/artikel.html

Da komme ich auf einen Gesamtpreis von genau 1000€

Kann mir das nochmal jemand mit KNX gegen rechnen. Kann mir einfach nicht vorstallen dass das günstiger sein soll. Sorry. Es ist nicht so dass ich euch nicht glaube, verstehe aber einfach nicht warum das günstiger sein soll.

PS: Wie kann ich eigentlich nachdem ich hier einen Link eingefügt habe wieder normal weiter schreiben?


----------



## PN/DP (7 November 2016)

mapfromme schrieb:


> PS: Wie kann ich eigentlich nachdem ich hier einen Link eingefügt habe wieder normal weiter schreiben?


Wie meinst Du das?
Vermutlich mußt Du lediglich den Cursor außerhalb aller [xyz]...[/xyz]-Tags positionieren, z.B. gaaanz am Ende des Beitrags. Benutzt Du den WYSIWYG-Beitragseditor? Ich finde den Standard-Editor besser geeignet für Beiträge mit Zitaten, Links und anderen Einbettungen.

Harald


----------



## mapfromme (7 November 2016)

Ich füge jetzt hier mal einen LINK ein wenn ich jetzt weiter schreibe ist das hier immer noch ein Link
selbst wenn ich wie jetzt die Enter Taste drücke Escape bringt auch nichts mit "Link entfernen" ist der komplette Link wieder weg
Ich benutze den Standard Editor


----------



## PN/DP (7 November 2016)

mapfromme schrieb:


> Ich füge jetzt hier mal einen LINK ein wenn ich jetzt weiter schreibe ist das hier immer noch ein Link
> selbst wenn ich wie jetzt die Enter Taste drücke Escape bringt auch nichts mit "Link entfernen" ist der komplette Link wieder weg
> Ich benutze den Standard Editor


Dein Link sieht so aus, als ob Du ihn mit dem "Link einfügen"-Button des Beitragseditors eingefügt hast. Wenn Du vorher einen Text (den Link-Anzeigetext) markiert hattest, dann *mußt Du danach den Schreibcursor HINTER den abschließenden [/URL]-Tag setzen*. Kann es sein, daß Du die [URL]...[/URL]-Tags irgendwie nicht siehst? (Browser mit Macken?)

Automatik-Links: Ich kopiere einen Link direkt in den Text https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl und schreibe einfach weiter - und siehe da: dieser ohne Tags eingefügte Link wird bei mir korrekt umgewandelt.

Harald


----------



## GLT (7 November 2016)

Dein Beispiel mit grossem Raum, 17 Tastern u. sonst nichts ist zwar Unfug (aus der Praxis gesehen, weil man bei KNX sicher keine 17 braucht) aber bitte

16f. Binäreingang MDT 227,-- (übrigens ebenfalls mit Handbedienebene)
8f. Schaltaktor MDT 212,-- (gäbe auch noch günstigeren)
Spannungsversorgung 160mA 86,--
Als Dreingabe noch eine IP-Schnittstelle für 135,--

Bei deiner Aufstellung fehlt dir noch eine Eingangskarte (RM der SSS), damit Du nicht "im blauen" rumschaltest, ich bräuchte fürs Kabel noch eine Reihenklemme u. Du noch ein paar mehr für die Taster.
Interessanter wäre es noch, wenn wir zumindest Rückmeldungen an die Taster berücksichtigen u. auch mal ein paar Lampen dimmen oder die Leuchtmittel überwachen würden.


----------



## mapfromme (7 November 2016)

> Dein Link sieht so aus, als ob Du ihn mit dem  "Link einfügen"-Button des Beitragseditors eingefügt hast. Wenn Du  vorher einen Text (den Link-Anzeigetext) markiert hattest, dann *mußt Du danach den Schreibcursor HINTER den abschließenden [/URL]-Tag setzen*. Kann es sein, daß Du die ...-Tags irgendwie nicht siehst? (Browser mit Macken?)
> 
> Automatik-Links: Ich kopiere einen Link direkt in den Text https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl und schreibe einfach weiter - und siehe da: dieser ohne Tags eingefügte Link wird bei mir korrekt umgewandelt.


Ja richtig. Ich sehe die ...-Tags irgendwie nicht. Keine Ahnung warum. Habe aber einen Weg gefunden: Erst schreiben dann LINK dann weiter schreiben. Danach erst "LINK" markieren und den "Link eifügen" Button drücken.



> Dein Beispiel mit grossem Raum, 17 Tastern u. sonst nichts ist zwar  Unfug (aus der Praxis gesehen, weil man bei KNX sicher keine 17 braucht)  aber bitte
> 
> 16f. Binäreingang MDT 227,-- (übrigens ebenfalls mit Handbedienebene)
> 8f. Schaltaktor MDT 212,-- (gäbe auch noch günstigeren)
> ...



Ich weiß dass das Quatsch ist, ist doch aber jetzt mal egal ob das ein raum oder 10 Räume sind. 
Ich kenne mich eben bei dem KNX System nicht aus. Deswegen frage ich ja.
Wenn dann noch Analoge Karten dazu kommen hast du sicher recht.
Wusste auch nicht dass es da solche Eingangsmodule gibt. Kann man da dann quasi auch normale Taster benutzen? Dachte jetzt man benötigt KNX Taster die an einen BUS angebunden werden und dann an die Steuereinheit ihre Signale schicken. (Somit entfällt dann das Eingangsmodul)

Du bräuchtest jetzt aber noch die Kabel zu den Tastern und den Lampen und eben noch die 17 Taster?!


----------

